# Help with Camallanus Worms



## egartin (Mar 23, 2014)

Hello,

On Monday, January 12, 2015, I noticed one of my Electric Blue Jack Dempsey’s with white stringy poop and a couple of small red worms protruding from his anus. Not seeing this before, I immediately looked online and it appeared to be Camallanus Worms.
I went online and found two possible treatments. One involving Fenbendazole powder mixed with food. The other involved Levamisole HCl Powder. I ordered both online. 
Wednesday, I received the Fenbendazole powder and followed the directions, soaking it in food for 30 minutes to an hour. After a couple of feedings, I am still noticing the worms from their anus.
Thursday, I received the Levamisole HCl Powder. 

I followed these directions: 

1. Remove active carbon and UV lights from your filter (if any).
2. Feed your fish as you normally would.
3. Do a 50% water change with your favorite de-chlorinator.
4. Add Levamisole HCl Powder to your aquarium and keep the lights off for 24 hours. For best results, use newspaper to block out the light.
5. After 24 hours, do a 75% water change with your favorite de-chlorinator.



After the 24 hours, I still see the worms. The EBJD’s are trying to rub stuff and at times swimming in a jerking motion behavior.

I am now performing the 75% water change. Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

Eric


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

Do you have a link to the levamisole HCl or do you know its purity? What dosage did you use for the levamisole?


----------



## egartin (Mar 23, 2014)

Mikaila31 said:


> Do you have a link to the levamisole HCl or do you know its purity? What dosage did you use for the levamisole?


This is the one that I am using

Levamisole HCl Powder â€” dewormer that works!

I also have this one, I have not used.

Prohibit Levamisole Hydrochloride Soluble Powder


Here is the link to the Fenbendazole Powder 250mg
*
*


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

That is a very high dose typically 99% levamisole the normal dose is 0.01g.

If you do use the prohibit(it is perfectly suitable) realize its not pure and you need to adjust the dosage to account for that.

Any chance you have any photos of the worms?


----------



## egartin (Mar 23, 2014)

Mikaila31 said:


> That is a very high dose typically 99% levamisole the normal dose is 0.01g.
> 
> If you do use the prohibit(it is perfectly suitable) realize its not pure and you need to adjust the dosage to account for that.
> 
> Any chance you have any photos of the worms?



Unfortunately, I cannot. When I turn the light on they are very skittish. I downloaded a pic that looks very similar.


----------



## ballerinabob (Feb 8, 2015)

yes that is exactly what i had to deal with. i did the recommended 3 week treatment with levamisole that i ordered online and still had them. i got rid of them with a fourth treatment. awful awful awful things.


----------

